# Finally Did It



## HogznDogz (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, we finally went out and purchased an'07 28KRS. Couldn't be happier with it. We lurked on here for quite some time and learned as much as we could from the experience that all of you bring. This is our first purchase and a huge undertaking for both of us. Us is Rita and Mike.
We live in Norfolk, VA and worked with a few dealers around here and wound up in Manassas at Reienes' RV up there. A great group of people by the way. The location did afford us an opportunity to drive/tow on our first outing a little over 180 miles. Nervousness and inexperience were quickly put aside as we forged ahead through treacherous I-95 traffic and the dreaded Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel. 
Some serious finagling and now the Outback is in the driveway.(whew! I'll explain that sometime).
TV is 2000 Silverado 1500, Reese WD hitch, Voyager Brake controller. (Welcome any advice as well as support). Truck ran fine, plenty of control, but definitely aware of load. Will upgrade at earliest chance.
The name derives from the Roadking and Sportster that we enjoy riding and the three "children" we are going to be enjoying our travels with. (Read 100lb Ridgeback and two 50lb "idunnowhats".
Anyhow, we think this is an awesome forum and look forward to meeting you all (hopefully many out using our Outbacks).
Mike and Rita


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome Mike and Rita


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to our







little piece of cyber space









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, HogznDogz!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! *WHOO HOO!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site...

Check out the Rally thread and see if you can make one next year.

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi HogznDogz









Whoo Hoo! Another "Roo" ! 

Congratulations, you are going to absolutely love your 28krs








We're so pleased with ours...it's so cool to be able to take along just about everything cause we can








Make sure to add your Outback model here What Outback model do you have?

Take care and Enjoy!
Dawn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers HogznDogz. Glad you made it home safely and now looking forward to many happy camping trips.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to our forum family







. Congrats on the Outback , I'm sure you and the "children" will really love it. Have fun, and post often...Especially since you do NOT have to 'lurk' anymore


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congrats on your new trailer!!

I'll guess that your ridgeback is smart, strong, independent and VERY stubborn??









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome HognzDogz to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28KRS

Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi! Welcome! Congrats on the Roo!

Carey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, Hogzndogz, (actually thought first about pulled pork and hot dogs but that's just me),

Glad you joined our elite group.

Enjoy your new Roo.

Mark


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome from another Virginia Outbacker family. We did three rallies with this group in our first year of owning our trailer and have made some great friends! Hope to see you at a rally soon! 
Bob & Terri


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the BEST forum on the web!

Congratulations on your new Outback. May you have many years of great enjoyment!

And about the backing up...it gets better with practice.









Dan


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome from SW Virginia. ENJOY


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I spent about half of my 21 yr Naval career in Norfolk. Where abouts are you in that busy place? I used to live on Ara st. And Lived just over the line in VA BCH near the intersection of Indian River rd and 64 at another place. Don't miss the traffic! Anyway, welcome and glad you here!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the best little place in CyberSpace!!!

(Must say....when I first saw your name....I thought you were IceCream Lovers







)


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the Outback World









Willie


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats and welcome !


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

